# Miss Prissy Makeover



## flyfishingmike

Accardo Tackle Company is not producing Miss Prissy poppers any more. However, Neal Pultz, the creator of the "Pultz Popper", is hand crafting a sunfish popping bug made in the tradition of Miss Prissy. The "BoGo Bug" is available in size 8, chartreuse and black, from Breambugs.com (Made in the USA) 

The hook is superior to any popper I have fished. The gap is perfect and the eye is free from paint. I caught over 50 sunfish and a couple bass this afternoon and the fish love it. The finish on the bug looks brand new, despite bouncing it off boat docks and sea walls numerous times. I am impressed. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## daddyhoney

Mike, I am learning to paint in my old age and I must say that these little guys are likely the most beautiful subjects that I have ever seen. Such colors! I think they could even beat out mountain trout for beauty! Thanks, GG


----------



## Meadowlark

I didn't realize the Miss Prissy is out of production. It is one of my favorite all time go to flys for 'gills.

The ones you mentioned look as good or better so I'll give them a try. Thanks for posting the info. 

p.s. love the colors on the hill country fish...for comparison here's a copper nose from my East Texas pond...not the bright colors but still fun to catch.


----------



## flyfishingmike

Meadowlark, thanks for showing us your bluegill. They are a blast. Pretty little fly too. Looks like the rod and reel have had some good use.


----------



## Meadowlark

Yes, it gets used almost every day starting about now through fall. Its a 3wt and just perfect for bluegills and small bass.


----------

